# Anyone used Rooto Liquid Lye?



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

Long story short, went to make soap last night, i am 4 oz short on lye and the only lye in stock ANYWHERE in town is rooto brand 100% Lye Liquid, normally i use rooto brand powdered lye. I am thinking i am gonna try adding 4oz to the lye i have and then add water minus the 4 ounces that is liquid lye. Not sure how well it will work, but worst case ill used it to make laundry soap lol. Just wondered if anyone has used this type and if so what the results were.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Don't do it. The liquid lye won't work right. You don't know what the lye dilution % is, and I doubt if they would tell you because of "trade secrets". Even IF you knew what it was, the soap would be too soft from the excess water. Look for dry lye that says it's 100% Sodium Hydroxide. If it has colored specks in it, don't use it. It has some kind of heavy metal in it that wouldn't be safe for skin contact.


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

lathermaker said:


> Don't do it. The liquid lye won't work right. You don't know what the lye dilution % is, and I doubt if they would tell you because of "trade secrets". Even IF you knew what it was, the soap would be too soft from the excess water. Look for dry lye that says it's 100% Sodium Hydroxide. If it has colored specks in it, don't use it. It has some kind of heavy metal in it that wouldn't be safe for skin contact.


Well i normally do use powdered Lye.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Vance71975 said:


> Well i normally do use powdered Lye.


I'm Sorry, but the liquid stuff won't work. Save yourself some grief and wasted oils. Wait until you can find the dry. I buy it by the bag, but normal people can usually find it in a home improvement or hardware type store.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you talking about this product? 
32oz Drain Cleaner by Rooto Corp - 1070 - More Chemical drain cleaners at doitbest.com

Although it is labeled as 100% lye, it is potassium hydroxide (KOH) which is often used for liquid soaps not solid soaps. Sodium Hydroxide is NaOH which is what you would need to use. Both potassium hydroxide and sodium hydroxide are considered to be lye. The bottle in my link is labeled 14%, and if it were sodium hydroxide you should be able to approximate the amount of lye (ie 100 g of liquid should have approximately 14 g of lye), but I wouldn't count on the accuracy of this mixture even for making liquid soap.

Dawn


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

halfpint said:


> Are you talking about this product?
> 32oz Drain Cleaner by Rooto Corp - 1070 - More Chemical drain cleaners at doitbest.com
> 
> Although it is labeled as 100% lye, it is potassium hydroxide (KOH) which is often used for liquid soaps not solid soaps. Sodium Hydroxide is NaOH which is what you would need to use. Both potassium hydroxide and sodium hydroxide are considered to be lye. The bottle in my link is labeled 14%, and if it were sodium hydroxide you should be able to approximate the amount of lye (ie 100 g of liquid should have approximately 14 g of lye), but I wouldn't count on the accuracy of this mixture even for making liquid soap.
> ...


Yup that's the stuff, and well crap no wonder the soap is so soft, oh well ill just use that batch to make laundry soap lol.


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

lathermaker said:


> I'm Sorry, but the liquid stuff won't work. Save yourself some grief and wasted oils. Wait until you can find the dry. I buy it by the bag, but normal people can usually find it in a home improvement or hardware type store.


Well i already used it, way i see it, if it dont set up right which it didnt, i can use it to make laundry soap, so it isnt wasted either way!


----------

